# DSOL Rave Coffee !!!!



## coffeechap

Following on from the huge success of the grinder Jam, Rob has kindly offered to pull me out of a jam and give us something special for friday (Ron has got next months organised and we needed to get one done this week), A forum favourite already, they dont really need much of an introduction, but let me just say that they very rarely dissapoint and are one of the biggest forum supporters we have.

So usual stuff applies we will get our kg each of a lovely darker roasted bean and there will be 6 lots of guest 500g slots available @ £10 including delivery so get your name down if you want a slot


----------



## Tiny tamper

Did u get my pm chap?


----------



## coffeechap

responded to it now


----------



## truegrace

I will take a guest slot if i could. can pick it up from rave if that's alright to save waiting for the postman!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Glad to hear Rave are supplying the beans I've always rated them as a roaster.

It was great going over there yesterday, I should have bought the I heart Rave T-shirt whilst I was there,









Looking forward to these.


----------



## Guest

Sounds good! What have Rave supplied before in terms of beans for the DSOL? Btw you say that Rave are big forum sponsers but i have never seen an advert or banner or anything? Not complaining or anything just thinking that they should get one maybe (free?) if they do quite a bit.


----------



## coffeechap

Lets me list it for you as you are so interested noah

Very first grindoff - free of charge use of the facilities and free coffee roasted for us

Very first DSOL (at the cheapest rate of any of the roasters thus far)

Expobar dual boiler supplied for a raffle at cost

Latest event again at no charge for the use of their facilities and on hand to help out on their day off


----------



## Guest

Noah says free banner. I regularly come on here and did not know about Rave doing those things, I just see the banner's at the top of the page and think that they are the sponsors, i.e. the crazy gorilla thing and has bean. I like Rave, sounds like they help out and don't expect anything in return.


----------



## coffeechap

I believe they are going to be doing formal sponsorship as well inline with all the other great sponsors that we have on the forum


----------



## Mrboots2u

Noah&theBean said:


> Noah says free banner. I regularly come on here and did not know about Rave doing those things, I just see the banner's at the top of the page and think that they are the sponsors, i.e. the crazy gorilla thing and has bean. I like Rave, sounds like they help out and don't expect anything in return.


Thanks for your input ... I'd leave the advertising and running of the forum to Glenn









Sponsor come as go as you know Noah and the £s keep the forum running









Back on track for people who want to put their names down for the guest slot please


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I believe they are going to be doing formal sponsorship as well inline with all the other great sponsors that we have on the forum


And that is great news


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> I believe they are going to be doing formal sponsorship as well inline with all the other great sponsors that we have on the forum


Excellent news, they have a pretty good reputation on here already.


----------



## Jollybean

Good news Dave. Looking forward to some more great beans from Rave.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Dave did you get my PM about my address mate?


----------



## ronsil

Noah&theBean said:


> Sounds good!


Noah - Take heed based on your previous comments these are going to be dark & you may not like them.!


----------



## 2971

What does DSOL stand for, sorry?


----------



## coffeechap

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Dave did you get my PM about my address mate?


Yes no problem


----------



## coffeechap

Darker side of life


----------



## 2971

Got it, thanks! Reading...


----------



## Blackstone

I'm in

13 char


----------



## Thecatlinux

I would like a guest slot please, and if their is enough to go round I will take 2 slots but don't want to be greedy and let others miss this great opportunity .


----------



## CamV6

Ooh guest slot for me please, although pm sent for as I don't want to ask to seek a reply here for reasons that will become obvious


----------



## MrShades

I'll take a guest as well if there's one left.... thanks Dave.


----------



## mym

And me if there's one left.


----------



## Brewdog

Excuse my ignorance folks but what does DSOL mean?


----------



## jcheung

Dave,

I'm interested in a guest slot if there's one left?


----------



## Brewdog

Cancel - I did a quick search and now know.....


----------



## ahirsty

I'm not sure if any are still available but I will take a guest slot please


----------



## Blackstone

Paid and address PM'd to CC. cheers


----------



## ronsil

All guest participants in the July Beans have been PMd payment details.

Coffee should be with you by the end of month. The cost is £10

PM your address to Coffeechap.

The July guest list is now full & we have a small waiting list so if any Guests want to back out please say so now by PMing me


----------



## coffeechap

Guest slots go to the following please make payments and supply me your address if you have not already done so.....

Ron could you send out payment details please

Truegrace

The catlinux

Blackstone

JCheung

Camv6

Mym


----------



## ronsil

We're ahead there Batman. All done. We are being very well supported - Do you think Rob could do a little more?


----------



## ronsil

Truegrace was not on my list because he was not certain at the time but Mr Shades is on.

No one need worry we will do all 7 applicants. Someone can have my Beans & I'll have something else from Rave if Rob cannot do a bit extra


----------



## coffeechap

I doubt it Ron as it was roasted today, I can give up 500 grams if necessary.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. .


----------



## Thecatlinux

I am loving DSOL and i loving RAVE .

cant wait to give these a go


----------



## truegrace

As said i will make my payment first thing in the morning, CC, if you are near rave once you have them i will pick them up from there to save you a few £ postage, will still pay the full £10 obviously!


----------



## ronsil

Rob at Rave is now doing us some extra beans so can offer a few more Guest places at £10

ahirsty - I have sent you a PM with payment details

So - We have a few more Guest places available on a first come first served basis.

Please state your interest on here but please be quick as I would like to get this month all 'done & dusted'

As soon as you request a slot I will PM you payment details

Thanks


----------



## ronsil

Just bumping this up here.

We've got 2 Guest slots left at £10 each for 500 grams delivered.

Get it whilst you can - Its from Rave & its going to be special, not on their Website.


----------



## ronsil

Everyone has now paid so just sit back & enjoy your Rave Beans

Don't forget your feedback onto this thread.

Still room for two more guests???


----------



## Guest

Should we expect the DSOL to get their beans tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## kwuntsun

If there's any left, I'll like a slot! Thanks!


----------



## ronsil

Have PMd you bank details - Please send your address to Coffeechap as soon as poss so he can co-ordinate the deliveries

You will receive 2 x 250 grams at £10 total including postage

Thanks


----------



## ronsil

I more Guest slot left

Who wants the last one?????

Be quick or it may go.

£10 for 2 x 250 grams including delivery.


----------



## NeilR

I'll take it please.


----------



## ronsil

Have just PMd you payment details. Please remember to PM Coffeechap direct with your address asap.

So that's it folks. All gone for this month


----------



## urbanbumpkin

When is the members DSOL beans being sent out Ron?


----------



## ronsil

Roasted today so within the next couple of working days


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Ron, looking forward too them


----------



## ronsil

Here is the final paid guest list

jcheung

ahirsty

mym

mr shades

cam6

thecatlinux

blachstone

truegrace

neilR

kwuntsun

If you think you've paid & are not on this list, PM me NOW


----------



## Heligan

Mine have just arrived. Roasted yesterday (25th), advice is to rest for 7-10 days. Says they're best in milk and as ristretto.


----------



## jcheung

Just received mine too.

Patiently counting down the days


----------



## Guest

Wow, that was weird. I wonder if you two have the same postman? do you live down the same street?!


----------



## Guest

Mine just arrived!!! Maybe we all have the same postman.. well packaged, and glad to see the matt black bags are back

smells nice.


----------



## CamV6

Noah are you going to have a try at decaffeinating them?


----------



## Guest

haha - no not with these! I must say I have opened the bag already and they smell great. I was expecting them to be darker (but that's definitely a good thing for me!) can't wait to try them now. Definitely lighter in colour then the last batch.


----------



## ronsil

He wouldn't dare.........would he?


----------



## Blackstone

Mine arrived this morning. Just a quick thanks to all from me


----------



## Guest

I actually couldn't wait. I've tried it, and it's gorgeous!

Looking forward to seeing how it tastes in a few days time.


----------



## CamV6

yep mine arrived today too, amazingly despite the fact that (I suspect) it wasn't the same delivering postman as attended Noah's care home


----------



## ronsil

Advice to all members & guests -

Don't be a 'Noah'

To really enjoy these Beans at their best hold off for at least a week.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CamV6 said:


> Noah are you going to have a try at decaffeinating them?


Mine are being sent to my work address so hopefully the'll attempt to re-deliver on Monday.

I really must stay out of the sun, I originally read the above as "DEFECATING" which is something entirely different.....or maybe not depending on you stance on decaf.


----------



## Charliej

I arrived home late afternoon to find the dreaded postmans red card, but as a nice surprise it said that he'd left them with my next door neighbours so no trek to the delivery office come Monday, which is a good thing as I'm knackered after a night a the Wickerman festival and the long journey home.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Charliej said:


> I arrived home late afternoon to find the dreaded postmans red card, but as a nice surprise it said that he'd left them with my next door neighbours so no trek to the delivery office come Monday, which is a good thing as I'm knackered after a night a the Wickerman festival and the long journey home.


Life is good when things like this happen.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Thecatlinux said:


> Life is good when things like this happen.


Once had a card from a delivery firm where the depot is over 50 mile away...the company sending it were actually closer!


----------



## jcheung

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mine are being sent to my work address so hopefully the'll attempt to re-deliver on Monday.
> 
> I really must stay out of the sun, I originally read the above as "DEFECATING" which is something entirely different.....or maybe not depending on you stance on decaf.


If only Noah was a civet, he'd be rich!


----------



## Charliej

Geordie Boy said:


> Once had a card from a delivery firm where the depot is over 50 mile away...the company sending it were actually closer!


I've had stuff posted standard air mail to Australia arrive long before things sent 1st class to 30 miles from here before now.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 8401
Another mystery coffee , goody goody gum drops


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine arrived today!

Is the 18g in, 36g out a guide for pulling it as a straight espresso?

It also says pull as a Ristretto in Milk


----------



## Thecatlinux

Yes I think thats just a guide for pulling an espresso , although I always thought a ristreto was a lot less than a ratio of 2

I am sure a lot wiser people than myself have come up with 18g/36g and personaly I liked to see that when I get a bag of beans as this gives you a good place to start when dialling in the grinder.


----------



## 4515

Mine arrived about an hour ago. Will give them rest of about 3 weeks and plan to take one bag away to use as a holiday aeropress drink


----------



## coffeechap

The guide is for espresso shots, the ristretto is a shorter shot to be used in a flat white, so the recommend pulling short if you are drinking it in milk


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers Chap, thought it was probably that which makes sense.

Nice touch by Rave to add extraction pointers. I think it the first for the DSOL


----------



## Guest

finished my second bag of this already - its great. Going to save the other bags for a few days though to get the best out of them! I think this might be Jagong?


----------



## Geordie Boy

No sign of mine yet


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Cracked this open this morning. Not bad. Some fruity undertones, which as usual I can't place. Will have another bash tomorrow morning.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Noah&theBean said:


> finished my second bag of this already - its great. Going to save the other bags for a few days though to get the best out of them! I think this might be Jagong?


Blimey! That's quite a few shots since Saturday. Have you slept?


----------



## truegrace

Geordie Boy said:


> No sign of mine yet


Same here, at least they will be rested and good to go when they do arrive


----------



## ShortShots

truegrace said:


> Same here, at least they will be rested and good to go when they do arrive


Thought you were picking yours up?


----------



## coffeechap

truegrace said:


> Same here, at least they will be rested and good to go when they do arrive


i thought you were picking yours up as well


----------



## truegrace

My bad, wasnt sure if I was or they were being posted, at least I havent had to look at a bad waiting for it to rest. Will pop in on my way to work today and grab then, and get a cheeky coffee while I am there!


----------



## Yes Row

truegrace said:


> My bad, wasnt sure if I was or they were being posted, at least I havent had to look at a bad waiting for it to rest. Will pop in on my way to work today and grab then, and get a cheeky coffee while I am there!


What does "my bad" mean. I am seeing it more and more and guess it means "my mistake" but I don't see why

Obviously crossed the pond via TV ??


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Can I join the list for next month?


----------



## ronsil

Just a little bit premature.

Just as soon as Coffeechap or I put up the August Thread with the name of the Roaster, that would be the time to register interest in a Guest Slot

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> What does "my bad" mean. I am seeing it more and more and guess it means "my mistake" but I don't see why
> 
> Obviously crossed the pond via TV ??


Hopefully my pm gives you a explanation for the origin of said phrase , before this thread goes from DSOL to origin of jargon


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Ah i'll keep a look out for the next thread. Thanks


----------



## truegrace

Picked my beans up and they smell lovely! Cant wait to get cracking into them


----------



## Geordie Boy

Still haven't received mine yet. Have these come Royal Mail?


----------



## kwuntsun

Geordie Boy said:


> Still haven't received mine yet. Have these come Royal Mail?


Haven't received mine either. Hope they're arriving fully rested and ready for a pull!


----------



## ronsil

Have just contacted cc - will get back to you as soon as I have some more information


----------



## coffeechap

I will check with eave tomorrow


----------



## Geordie Boy

If they've come by Royal Mail I can stop off at the depot tomorrow and see if they've got them


----------



## CamV6

Well, I couldn't wait any longer and cracked my first bag open today.

These need a coarser grind than almost any other bean I've had through the L1 so far. For those who know rave's Jampit, I'd say a good two notches back from that.

Using 18g in the basket as instructed, I totally choked the first pull with a grind that was much too fine. Second pull was about 25g in heaven knows how long (waaay over 30seconds) and was a little bitter and over extracted but I could really see the potential of these beans which I think are going to be one of the nicest we've had.

I'm off to give it one more try before I get off to work, but I'd thought I'd give a heads up on the grind for you all

UPDATE: Yep, I just nailed it. Lovely, but the beans I'd say need a couple more days rest as they had that slightly gassy flavour that I find beans have when there are still a little too close to roast date


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks Cam. I'll try and hold out until Sunday in that case. Sounds promising - as expected


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hmm Irish coffee, big crema might be early , sort of brandy taste and a big head rush , dont think anyone is going to be disappointed with these .


----------



## Thecatlinux

Cuban ?

13char


----------



## stub24

Opened these today and gave them a go. Cannot mirror CamV6's comment on the coarser grind as they were in the same ball park as my usual settings however, I am using a conventional pump machine not a lever.

Stats:

19.5g in, 27.5g out in 24 sec

Did not taste under extracted but will try a slightly finer setting next time. Definitely still a bit gassy, was also evident from bubbles in the flat white after sitting for >1 min (not normal for dark roasts). So far great start with regards to flavours, RAVE has not disappointed! A pic of the flat white, just because there was some acceptable art


----------



## mym

Opened mine today. Nice.

Needed to shift the big lever on the Vario a whole notch coarser compared to the Guatemala Huehuetenango high roast I was using.


----------



## ronsil

On my Profile 2 I went to 10 seconds pre-infusion. Result is:

using Rave DSOL Beans

19 grams in/36 grams out, for 34 secs at 93C.

Probably the best espresso out of the Vesuvius I've had todate

Lovely caramel tones with an initial overhanging taste. To help nail this taste, I'm going to have another one NOW..

Beans are probably more towards medium than Rave darker but even so it ticks my box.

Hope everybody else is enjoying theirs. Lets hear from you!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Still haven't received anything here

They're sounding like a cracker as well


----------



## ronsil

Geordie Boy said:


> Still haven't received anything here They're sounding like a cracker as well


Will contact coffeechap to try to find out why.


----------



## MarkyP

I opened mine on Saturday, as I'd ran out of beans but they have been 'meh' until this morning...

This was the first shot of the day and ran a little fast as I put 16.6g in got 28g out in 24s but the choccy/caramel has started to come through... I agree with ronsil these could be something special!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Anyone getting blueberry or is that my messed up/confused taste buds?


----------



## Yes Row

First shots today, as per the guide. First on SJ dialled in for Serrano was 45s. Ok. 2nd in 38s very nice Carmel and yes, blueberries. In fact they smell of blueberries when you squeezed the bag a smelt the gas from the one way valve ( a little fetish of mine)

Back to cleaning the outside of the conservatory and another shot in an hour!


----------



## bignorry

Opened first bag this morning and had a long black. Dont weigh/time first couple of shots until I get near the mark so no figures. .Now I'm not a fan of fruity beans but have to say can taste "blueberry" as it cools and other flavours that I can't put my finger on as yet . Smooth is the best description I can think of just now. (Finished cup as I write and the last mouthful reminds me of a Costco blueberry muffin)


----------



## Mrboots2u

A fruity dsol.......perhaps should have had some


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

It's definitely more medium than proper dark.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Haven't started these yet but they sound like they're up my street. I might begin them tomorrow!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> A fruity dsol.......perhaps should have had some


If I had any left I would have sent you some , sadly its gone quicker than the cheese and pineapple on sticks at a party.

Twas nice coffee , wouldn't want to drink it all the time not sure its legal .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I couldn't wait any more I've just tried it.

I'd slacked off the grind but I still needed to let it run for 45secs. 18g in, 34g out, the pour looked awesome too, defined dark stripes

Choc and Mega Blueberry!

I really really like this bean.

I think this has persuaded me to look at a Rave monthly subscription


----------



## ronsil

Geordie Boy said:


> Still haven't received anything hereThey're sounding like a cracker as well


Apologies - we are looking into this for you. We have arranged for Rave to send your 1 kg beans.

However they only had 500 grams available yesterday (Monday) from the original roasting which they have sent to you. A further 500 grams will be dispatched tomorrow(Wednesday) from the new roasting they are doing for us.


----------



## Geordie Boy

ronsil said:


> Apologies - we are looking into this for you. We have arranged for Rave to send your 1 kg beans.
> 
> However they only had 500 grams available yesterday (Monday) from the original roasting which they have sent to you. A further 500 grams will be dispatched tomorrow(Wednesday) from the new roasting they are doing for us.


Cheers, just got the 500g


----------



## 4515

I should be digging into these tomorrow. Looking forward to giving them a try


----------



## Geordie Boy

Well I've dived straight in. 20g into 40g. Great looking pour with tiger striping. When opening the bag you really get a funky natural smell and that comes through in the cup. Really works well in milk. Will continue tomorrow when I get the chance to dial it in better


----------



## 4515

Geordie Boy said:


> Well I've dived straight in. 20g into 40g. Great looking pour with tiger striping. When opening the bag you really get a funky natural smell and that comes through in the cup. Really works well in milk. Will continue tomorrow when I get the chance to dial it in better


That was my immediate thought - fruity and funky aromas from the beans as I opened the bag. Not sure if I'm talking rubbish here but they remind me of a bean Ive had before but I'm not sure which. It may just be a very similar aroma


----------



## CamV6

I know what you mean about it being a bit familiar. Is it perhaps reminiscent of java jampit?

Anyway I've dosed down to 15.5g on the L1 with a finer grind and it's yielded good results. I preferred it to the 18g dose anyway. Like music, sometimes you can appreciate the nuances a little better when you turn the volume down a touch


----------



## Yes Row

I really am no expert and would never normally even try and hazard as guess re bean type... But the only beans I have had that has this type of blueberries taste is Yirgacheffe

Could this have this bean type?


----------



## 4515

I was thinking Yirgacheffe but didnt know if I was confusing the bean with the processing as I'm just starting to form these tastes / aromas in my head


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I was thinking Ethiopian Yirg too, maybe. I had another straight espresso, 18g in, 37g out in 30 secs. Almost overpowering fruits. I drank it as a short black just to knock off the fruit intensity.

It may have been me pulling it for a shorter time but the fruit flavours seemed to have increased since yesterday.


----------



## kwuntsun

I've finally got the beans! Arrived nicely rested. Just opened a bag to try pulling a shot. I get that funky aroma that you guys talked about. Wasn't very fruity on the nose for me, but it's very fruity and sweet in the cup! It was 12g in 26g out for me. I'll reduce the output slightly for my next shot.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

As me and Mrs Bumpkin have had a children free day and have been out for lunch plus a couple of beers I've had another go at these.

I've just had another couple of tries at this with milk. 18g in 27g out in 28 secs.

Also tried 18g in, 37 out in 45secs.

I tasted both of these as espresso's, the second one much better as an espresso. Good balance of choc and fruits. Both had lesser blueberry taste compared to the previous one (god knows what I did earlier!!!!).

Weirdly enough the 45 sec shot is one of the best I've pulled in a long while.

Both tasted really good as Cappa's, sweet caramel, choc, hint of fruits cutting through. The shorter extraction tasted better with milk as Rave suggested.

I'm tempted to try it on the Aeropress tomorrow.


----------



## coffeechap

Gangstarrrrr said:


> It's definitely more medium than proper dark.


It is actually roasted quite dark for the type of bean that it is, don't let the colour fool you folks


----------



## mym

The colour (and smell) always fools me.

I'm quite happy with that actually.


----------



## Geordie Boy

coffeechap said:


> It is actually roasted quite dark for the type of bean that it is, don't let the colour fool you folks


I was going to say exactly the same. When grinding on the HG1, it feels like and smells exactly like a bean that is much darker than it looks


----------



## Jollybean

The crema comes out really nice and dark. Great tasting bean. 18 in 27 out in 35 seconds works well for me


----------



## ronsil

When I first looked at these beans I thought OK but perhaps too light for my likings.

What a surprise.

Full bodied caramel & yes indeed blueberries. In my dark beans I can take fruit like black cherries & blueberries.

What I don't like are 'fairyland' lighter fruit & flavours. Sorry using that term but thats just me.

I appreciate people really enjoying finding these hidden depths.

Not with this bean however, 'in your face' flavour as described & I'm enjoying every shot.

Best result on the Vesuvius is:

20g in>38 grams out for 34 seconds. EK grind not as fine as many others.

We've managed to secure some more. Coffeechap will tell you about that very soon & I've ordered another kilo.


----------



## CamV6

Yeah baby! More. Pleeeeeeeeease!!!!!!!!

Loving these beans


----------



## jeebsy

I'd be up for a wee bag of these if any become available, think my family would love them.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok 7 more lots available folks, £10 per 500g delivered to your door.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u

Jeebsy

Camv6


----------



## Blackstone

Mrboots2u

Jeebsy

Camv6

blackstone


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ok I tried 3 more shots this morning:-

All18g in, 35-36g out, but with the following times:-

40 secs

35 secs

30 secs

All really nice shots. None of the overpowering fruit that I experienced yesterday. I think that might have been some error / channelling issue on my behalf. Guilty!

The one thing I have noticed is that the longer duration seems to bring forward the chocolate taste more.

I'm really liking this bean.


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u

Jeebsy

Camv6

blackstone

Froggystyle


----------



## stuartsidebotham

I'll get in on the action please


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Mrboots2u

Jeebsy

Camv6

Blackstone

Froggystyle

Stuartsidebotham


----------



## ronsil

OK - 1 more lot to go.

When all 7 names are on the list I will PM everyone with details of payment.

Please be sure to send, PM, your addresses to coffeechap


----------



## CamV6

I'll need to pay by PP gift please


----------



## ronsil

CamV6 said:


> I'll need to pay by PP gift please


No problem - I think you have my PP ID from last time


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u

Jeebsy

Camv6

Blackstone

Froggystyle

Stuartsidebotham

kikapu


----------



## froggystyle

Boom, get me ma beans!

One question, these are a freshly roasted batch, not from the last roast?


----------



## ronsil

They are a completely freshly roasted batch done yesterday.

Thats it folks - we are sold out again - look out for my PM with payment details.

Please pay ASAP so coffeechap can get these away. Don't forget to PM your address to coffeechap not me


----------



## CamV6

Paid. PM on way to CC


----------



## froggystyle

Actually could i pay by paypal also please?


----------



## kikapu

paid and address sent. Thanks


----------



## Yes Row

Bugger missed them ! That's the trouble with working for a living


----------



## ronsil

froggystyle said:


> Actually could i pay by paypal also please?


Yes but it must be as a gift of money to me

Will PM you my PP ID


----------



## froggystyle

Yes Row said:


> Bugger missed them ! That's the trouble with working for a living


Easy fix, two monitors!!

One for boring work stuff, one for Coffee forum!


----------



## jeebsy

ronsil said:


> Yes but it must be as a gift of money to me
> 
> Will PM you my PP ID


Can I do pp too? Will gift it. My bank make me do a handstand while patting my head and rubbing my stomach to set up a new recipient


----------



## ronsil

Only 100 push ups required to use my Paypal.

No problem have sent a PM with my PP ID


----------



## froggystyle

Paypal Sent!

Thanks


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Could I pay by PP?


----------



## ronsil

No problem have sent a PM with my PP ID

Don't forget to PM your address to coffeechap not me

and don't forget your 100 pushups!


----------



## majnu

Sorry but are these beans forum exclusive only?


----------



## ronsil

They are, for the moment, a DSOL exclusive.

Why not join for the next 3 months?

New members being accepted early September


----------



## ronsil

Just 2 more to pay.

Would appreciate £10 payment no later than this evening so we can get the Beans away.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi paid here


----------



## ronsil

Yes Bootsie, I know:drink:


----------



## majnu

ronsil said:


> They are, for the moment, a DSOL exclusive.
> 
> Why not join for the next 3 months?
> 
> New members being accepted early September


I'm still pretty much new to the world of coffee and getting my head around everything. I don't want to commit to anything just yet.


----------



## jeebsy

Mine is working its way through cyberspace doing its hundred press ups


----------



## truegrace

im up for joining when you are taking on new members, whats the deal, pay x amount quarterly?


----------



## ronsil

We will be inviting new members & indeed existing DSOL Members to rejoin in early September.

You pay a fixed sum, this current time it was £55. You receive 4 x 250 grams delivered at one time every month for a 3 month period.

Look out for the invite to join.


----------



## ronsil

Just waiting for 1 more to pay for this special roast.

Have PMd & awaiting to hear


----------



## ronsil

OK - We are ready to roll. Here is the list of fully paid extra bean orders in no particular order.

If you think you've paid & your name is not here PM me immediately.

froggystyle

kikapu

stuartsidebotham

blackstone

jeebsy

Mrboots2u

CamV6

Enjoy your Beans

Be sure to send your address to 'coffeechap'


----------



## Blackstone

sorry guys. just paid


----------



## froggystyle

Looking forward to this bag after reading peoples comments!


----------



## stuartsidebotham

And me! This will be my first freshly roasted beans


----------



## froggystyle

Your gonna need to sit on your hands then!


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Haha i will!!


----------



## froggystyle

Whats the recommended resting time on these anyone who has had them?

Got plenty of beans so will let them rest as long as they need!


----------



## ronsil

At least a week probably better after 10 days


----------



## froggystyle

Thanks Ron, was thinking of going 2 weeks myself.


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Ouch.... it be like waiting for xmas!


----------



## froggystyle

But so worth it fella!


----------



## stuartsidebotham

I agree... I have some 'mountain blend' left from a local cafe (not the best) to keep me going


----------



## ronsil

All second run DSOL July beans have been posted out by Rave today.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## froggystyle

The bad boys have landed


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Snap....


----------



## froggystyle

stuartsidebotham said:


> Snap....


Clean you milk wand man!!


----------



## stuartsidebotham

Haha dont worry I have


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Blackstone

Got mine too


----------



## CamV6

goy mine too. many thanks


----------



## truegrace

Cracked into mine today, first pour was 18g in, 36g out in a long 40 secs so pulled it back for the next pour.

Still tastes lush though, def some fruit going on, cant wait for the next shot!

If the first shot is anything to go off Rave should start selling this as a permanent fixture!


----------



## ronsil

Would be nice to have a bit more feedback on how you're finding these Beans.

Roasters really like to hear your opinions, doesn't have to be any elaborate tasting notes, & it does help us when attracting a new Roaster to participate.


----------



## Blackstone

I can only second what others have said.

Really fruity smell and flavour.

Works great in milk - actually its my favourite recent bean for use in milk.

I think it needed resting longer than other beans I have tried to get the full flavour coming through


----------



## froggystyle

I will not be opening mine till the end of next week, got a bag of signature and huehuetenango to get through yet!


----------



## Jollybean

Nice and chocolatey with fruit undertones in milk and blueberry twang as an espresso for me. Really like these beans taste and also the really dark crema which gives a great contrast for latte art. Would definitely buy more if these become a permanent fixture on the already great rave bean list.


----------



## Thecatlinux

ronsil said:


> Would be nice to have a bit more feedback on how you're finding these Beans.
> 
> Roasters really like to hear your opinions, doesn't have to be any elaborate tasting notes, & it does help us when attracting a new Roaster to participate.


Yummy,scrumy in my tummy.

I found it to have a taste of brandy when put with milk. I was Really impressed with what these beans had to offer and so far having had two guest slots on the DSOL with two lots of different beans all I can say is a big thank you to the roasters and to Ron and CC for making all this happen.


----------



## Spazbarista

Too much funk for my liking, although certainly not lacking in character


----------



## Charliej

Having just got my internet back working after it dying during a thunderstorm this week I'm about to crack these open anyone using a none Gaggia machine with PID got a best temperature to pull these at?


----------



## stuartsidebotham

I shall be dialing mine in for Sunday as its my sons christening and want to impress some old uni buddies


----------



## ronsil

Charlie - 93C works well for me with 20g in & 34g out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Having just got my internet back working after it dying during a thunderstorm this week I'm about to crack these open anyway using a none Gaggia machine with PID got a best temperature to pull these at?


Go on ill bite , why not on the sage .....


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Go on ill bite , why not on the sage .....


A sage would count as a non Classic with PID


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Go on ill bite , why not on the sage .....


I meant someone who wasn't using a pid Classic. My brain is currently addled by a weekend from hell and internet withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## billcoxfam

I've been enjoying these for the past few days as I got to grips with a new grinder. Really good in 5 oz flat whites.

Probably my best ever espresso this morning, 18g in and 29g out in 30 seconds after a 4 second pre-infusion. Really well balanced, fruity, deep flavours and lingering after taste. Reminded me of Rave's Cuban DSOL bean. I've just ordered 1k of their Cuban Serrano so I'll be able to compare and contrast.


----------



## bignorry

I'm going into last bag and I have found this to be a fantastic bean. I'm even enjoying the odd flat white. As yet I have not pulled a bad shot and I have tried a few variables all producing a lovely rich coffee with that touch of fruit that is just enough to enhance the flavour. I hope this is being tested with a view to a long term roll out. I would have this with every order from Rob. Thanks Dave ,Ron and Rob great offering.


----------



## 4515

Ive really enjoyed this coffee. Works well as espresso and long black although I'm now ready for a change of bean for something without the fruit notes.

Tried Mrs WDs flat white and I think thats where it works best - the better half has said that its one of her favourite beans to date. A warm blueberry milk shake.


----------



## ronsil

Glad everyone is enjoying these.

End next week we'll reveal these Beans, ready for the new August DSOL at end of month.


----------



## froggystyle

Gonna crack mine open on the weekend now i think, gives me a week to get through the two bags!


----------



## Charliej

I'm going to suggest it's either the Hunda Oli or the Natural Dumerso roasted darker than normal if it's not either of those it's most certainly the other Ethiopian coffee they do.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been away for a few days so have been using these with an Aeropress.

Obviously I'm still new to it but I've been getting (what I think is) some great results with the Aero. Clean strong fruits flavours.

It certainly is quite a versatile roast.


----------



## mym

I'll have to try it in my aero whilst I still have some then. How long did you steep it for?

Meanwhile... DSOL RAVE BUNNY...


----------



## jeebsy

I've got some cold brew made with this in the fridge, smelt amazing when I filtered it this morning. Shame it's not really cold brew weather now though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

mym said:


> I'll have to try it in my aero whilst I still have some then. How long did you steep it for?
> 
> Meanwhile... DSOL RAVE BUNNY...
> 
> View attachment 8640


I only let it brew for 30ish secs following the Hasbean inverted method.

As I said I'm still new to Aeropress so don't know my "arse from a hole in the ground" when it comes to aero expertise.







But what I made tasted pretty dam good


----------



## Spazbarista

Charliej said:


> I'm going to suggest it's either the Hunda Oli or the Natural Dumerso roasted darker than normal if it's not either of those it's most certainly the other Ethiopian coffee they do.


It most certainly is none of those.

Tell us more about your weekend from Hell


----------



## Mrboots2u

it is tanzanian.......


----------



## froggystyle

Woah, wait till friday, not tried mine yet!!!


----------



## froggystyle

froggystyle said:


> Woah, wait till friday, not tried mine yet!!!


Meant to say next Friday as Ron said a few posts back...


----------



## Thecatlinux

I know where it's from ............Cirencester


----------



## Charliej

Spazbarista said:


> It most certainly is none of those.
> 
> Tell us more about your weekend from Hell


Mother with dementia in a care home had a fall whilst being awkward getting out of the bath on Saturday night my brother and stepfather were on holiday so I had to go as next of kin, and take with me a friend I had staying with me as she didn't feel safe at home following a bad breakup and is suffering psychologically and she hates hospitals for starters but didn't want leaving on her own. My mother was just being stubborn obstinate and nasty as well as hitting me a few times, my friend getting paranoid about just being at a hospital so not the best way to spend your Saturday evening.

The hospital incident triggered a full blown meltdown in my friend overnight which finished off with a struggle over my keys as I refused to let her out as she was a danger to herself, phoned the mental health crisis team for help and during this she kicked me in the gut and then the nuts twice, grabbed my keys and ran off leaving her own keys, money phone etc behind. So I called the police and got them out trying to find her, as she has the worst sense of direction ever and hadn't a clue where she was going and was just ranting and raving in a very paranoid fashion. Called some friends to ask them to let me know if she contacted them, one of them came over to have a drive around looking for her, popped in for a coffee and whilst talking about where she might go came up with the idea that if she found her way to the canal from mine she may try and follow that home, it's a bloody long way though, so he went down the the canal to look around and found one of her boots floating in the canal. So having found this the police then upgrade to a full blown missing person enquiry and I then spent the next few hours worried as f***, until finally at around 9pm her mum called me and said she had somehow got to an aunties house.

So that sort of weekend from hell.


----------



## Spazbarista

Ouch. Sounds grim.


----------



## mym

Grim. You have my sympathies.

That certainly put my problems into perspective.


----------



## ronsil

errrrrr.... Can we now get back to feedback on Rave DSOL.

Please??


----------



## Charliej

Ok well I did drink lots of the Rave DSOL on Sunday as making coffee did give me something to do, in fact any more caffeine and I'd have had to be pulled down off the ceiling, also the various police officers who came and went plus friends really enjoyed it and a couple of them even asked what it was and where it was from, so maybe some potential new members.

I'm really enjoying these beans, they seemed extremely easy to get dialled in. They also have a very familiar and distinctive smell both ground and unground which to me seems Ethiopian in character. I've been getting hits of blueberry with them and also hits of flavour like the Cadburys Old Gold chocolate bar used to be, but with better quality ingredient so good chocolate, rum and raisin flavours.


----------



## jeebsy

20 in, 50 out in 30. Drank as espresso. Getting the blueberry through it but also feeling the darkness which isn't really to my taste. Bought it more for guests to drink though so be interesting to see what they think of it over the weekend - reckon it would work really well in milk (where I don't mind dark roasts quite so much)


----------



## ronsil

With the EK you may well find it better grinding at 2.1 (Irish Dial) with 20g in > 40 grams out in 35 secs using VST 20g basket.

That does it for my visitors


----------



## jeebsy

I'll try that tonight, cheers


----------



## coffeechap

This is really nice through milk jeebsy, I have had best results with a ristretto and 4 oz milk, but that might prove problematic with the EK brewtus combo!


----------



## jeebsy

This needs a relatively coarse grind so have potential to go quite a bit finer....I'll have a play about later. Looking forward to trying it in milk


----------



## Thecatlinux

Charliej said:


> Cadburys Old Gold chocolate bar used to be, but with better quality ingredient so good chocolate, rum and raisin flavours.


Thats is the exact flavour I got rum and raisin , wish I had of tried an affogato with it .


----------



## Mrboots2u

It would be helpful for me to benchmark my experience with these and probably help the roasters too, if when people put up tasting notes, they added whether they are drinking it as espresso only or with milk.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Predominantly with milk , mr boots


----------



## Charliej

I forgot to add I've been dosing at 20g in both the IMS 16-20g basket and the VST 20g and extracting 40g at 93 degrees C in whatever time it takes to get to my desired brew ratio. I stopped using time and the whole 25-30 seconds guideline some time ago and seem to be getting far better results with one less variable to worry about, as long as it doesn't get into a ridiculously long time i.e. well over 50 seconds, although I wouldn't suggest trying this on a Classic or other less stable temp wise machines.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've been moving towards shorter shots with this. Now at around 18g into 23g in a flat white. Really accentuates the chocolate and the fruit, all cutting through the milk in a rather nicely balanced way


----------



## froggystyle

Just opened one of my bags and dropped in the hopper, little bit of oil coming of some of the beans, a really strong fruity flavour coming off them...

Cant wait till the morning to pull a shot!


----------



## Charliej

froggystyle said:


> Just opened one of my bags and dropped in the hopper, little bit of oil coming of some of the beans, a really strong fruity flavour coming off them...
> 
> Cant wait till the morning to pull a shot!


Why put it in the hopper tonight if you won't be starting on it until the morning?


----------



## froggystyle

Coz it was empty!

I load a bag o beans on the hopper, dont bother with single dosing on the MC2, tonight or in the morning does it make that much difference!?


----------



## ronsil

I always single dose,even with the EK. Also did that with the Versalab & all my previous grinders.

Would never consider using the hopper to keep beans in overnight.

Much better to live in the airtight bag.


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah but its hard work with the MC2, it really is!


----------



## jeebsy

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/single-dosing-forget-it


----------



## ronsil

That's a valid opinion but I still cannot think its best for the coffee, to deliberately put it in a hopper overnight to store.


----------



## froggystyle

The way i see it, its been degassed for 8 days, not much more gas is going to come out, so stick it in a hopper, its not far off airtight is it?

Drink it in a few days, keep it out the sun, keep it ambient temp and you a winner.

Just my tuppence!


----------



## froggystyle

Ok had my first shot this morning, could smell and taste some kind of fruit, taste was ok but not what i usually go for as it was a little overpowering... Just got home so pulled another and the wife commented whilst grinding that is smelt of fruit cake, i definitely picked up a Christmas cake taste on this shot!

Will have another crack in the morning and see what that one is like.


----------



## mym

Well into the second bag of these now so feel I can give a proper assessment.

I find it hard to think of them as a "darker roast" - they are, by some way, a lot lighter than most of my preferred beans. Possibly because of this I'm finding that I don't really like them, too fruity and even slightly metallic at times. It's a matter of personal taste of course, but they just don't taste enough of "coffee" to me.

The (three) other coffee drinkers in the house find them similarly uninteresting, to the extent that I think it's going to be hard to use the rest up as no-one wants them if there's another option open...


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Tutti frutti ice cream!


----------



## Spazbarista

Yeah I got all of that but what was lacking was a bit more.....I don't know....coffee.


----------



## froggystyle

I think they may have a pinch of rubsta!?

Still getting the same tastes this morning, although i got my milk a little better this morning which helped.

Would i buy these beans if they were a blend on the rave site.... More than likely not.

I think i have discovered that the fruity roasts/blends dont really do it in our house.


----------



## ronsil

All will be revealed next weekend - In the meantime any more guesses anyone?

Positively no robusta.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

froggystyle said:


> I think they may have a pinch of rubsta!?
> 
> Still getting the same tastes this morning, although i got my milk a little better this morning which helped.
> 
> Would i buy these beans if they were a blend on the rave site.... More than likely not.
> 
> I think i have discovered that the fruity roasts/blends dont really do it in our house.


What dose, extraction time, shot weight are you using?


----------



## froggystyle

As it says on the bag, didnt really try anything else.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> As it says on the bag, didnt really try anything else.


The ristretto and the normale?


----------



## froggystyle

18g into 36g out...


----------



## jonners

I would quite like to try these beans, so if anyone has some spare that they would like to sell on, do send me a PM.


----------



## froggystyle

Any monsooned malibar? Lots of static when grinding.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I would doubt this is a blend


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> 18g into 36g out...


Ok and the ristretto extraction also ?


----------



## froggystyle

err didnt try it shorter, will have a bash in the morning!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try it

" best in milk as ristretto "


----------



## urbanbumpkin

froggystyle said:


> err didnt try it shorter, will have a bash in the morning!


I found it's definitely better as a Ristretto if you're having it in milk.

For a straight espresso try it 18g in 36g out but try pulling it at say 35 secs if the fruit is a bit too full on for you.

I've found the longer time of shot the more chocolate/caramels tastes comes through and the fruits ease off more.

I did find that if a shot channels slightly then the fruit flavours go really intense.


----------



## Charliej

20g in 38-40g out at 93 degrees C and preinfusion of 8 seconds at 59% pressure in 45 ish seconds works fine for me both as espresso and in milk, going to try it as an Americano on the next bag I open.


----------



## destcc

Did not know about Rave till I checked the forum, purchased 1kg to try







)


----------



## froggystyle

So pulled a ristretto last night, bit too much milk i reckon...

Was nicer though, less fruit.

Will pull another tonight but less milk this time.


----------



## jeebsy

18 in, 23 out in 30 this morning. Didn't enjoy it very much as espresso, I'll try in milk tonight


----------



## 4515

jonners said:


> I would quite like to try these beans, so if anyone has some spare that they would like to sell on, do send me a PM.


If you still want to try these beans I have an unopened bag. Will send them to you for a donation to the forum of £8

PM me if interested by 19/08

Edit : Only letting them go as I wont be making espresso for a couple of weeks


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> 18 in, 23 out in 30 this morning. Didn't enjoy it very much as espresso, I'll try in milk tonight


Try 18 > 36-38

I was at 2.2 ish Callum dial for this


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> 18 in, 23 out in 30 this morning. Didn't enjoy it very much as espresso, I'll try in milk tonight


Try 18 > 36-38

Will kill the roast and bring out a bit more sweetness ek style..

I was at 2.2 ish Callum dial for this


----------



## ShortShots

yeah 2.2 did it for me too


----------



## ronsil

20 in 38 out in 34 seconds. Using 2.7 on the EK (Irish Dial) at 93C.

PP on the V....... set as for a simple lever.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I have 1 or 2 bags of this available.

£2.50 postage

+

A donation of your choice to the forum.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Yes Row

Gangstarrrrr said:


> I have 1 or 2 bags of this available.
> 
> £2.50 postage
> 
> +
> 
> A donation of your choice to the forum.
> 
> PM me if interested.


What's the roast date, as there was a later batch roasted?

If the latter I'm interested


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Yes Row said:


> What's the roast date, as there was a later batch roasted?
> 
> If the latter I'm interested


I think it is the first batch, I'll check when I'm home.


----------



## froggystyle

Have enjoyed this bean as they have rested longer, would say 2nd week was better.

Is the reveal going to happen today?


----------



## ronsil

Tomorrow, Saturday, all will be revealed...


----------



## ronsil

This month's Beans have been a SO from Rave:

*Ugandan Chesiyo Washing Station - Natural.*

Rob has now put this up on his website in 'new beans'.


----------



## truegrace

ronsil said:


> This month's Beans have been a SO from Rave:
> 
> *Ugandan Chesiyo Washing Station - Natural.*
> 
> Rob has now put this up on his website in 'new beans'.










nice


----------



## Thecatlinux

Judging by all the comments and my own experience with a guest slot on the DSOL , its a big thumbs up to Rob and everyone at Rave.







:good:


----------



## Yes Row

Nice. I shall certainly order some


----------



## 4515

Thanks Ron. Will sleep a lot easier at night now.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Ron, CC, Rob and everyone at Rave for organising this. I've really enjoyed this bean. It's one of my favourites DSOL beans so far.


----------



## CamV6

Rob, Ron Dave, great DSOL this moth. Well done fellas


----------



## jeebsy

Was going to have this as an espresso but forgot to change the grind setting after doing a chemex.

16 on the Irish dial. 19.6g in. Not sure how long the machine was running for, 30 secs maybe? Got 250ish out. Probably the drink i've enjoyed most using this. Fruit flavours are much more pronounced and clear, not masked by the roast at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dsol coffee shot.......


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 8822
Goody gumdrops .


----------



## 4515

Tried earlier in the week as Aeropress and it worked really well as black and white coffee - gave a very smooth cup (I didnt analyse the flavours than much but it was a great drink)

Just put my last half a bag into the mythos and tried as espresso.

Loaded with dark fruit flavour and booziness with a hint of marzipan

Then made a long black which calmed things down a little. The dark fruit is still there and theres a hint of the funkiness but its not as pronounced as it was ealier although this does become more evident as the drink cools down

I'm left with great coffee flavours with a touch of bitterness, similar to black cherry bitterness


----------

